# 644 - Phone lines? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes we’re all addicted to teh plastic. And, in this case, admitting it is not the first step on the road to recovery.PS-No color today, yet. I was going to apologize but considering how lucky you are to have a comic at all after the day I had I do not feel the need. Hopefully [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

